# What can you give a rabbit for pain?



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 8, 2006)

The vet didn't want to him Harper any pain medication after his surgery, however I'm sure he's in a bit of pain. I have no baby asprin, what else can be given to him for pain?


----------



## cheryl (Nov 8, 2006)

The vet should have given you some pain relief like meticam, maybe you should give them a call and tell them your bunny needs pain meds, ohh for sure he would be in pain.

When Daisy had her op,the vet prescribed meticam for her



Keeping him warm can help a great deal as well



moved to the infirmary (ohh look at that,i forgot tountick the box and i left the link in the rabbits only section :disgust



cheryl


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 8, 2006)

He said he didn't want to give metacam because it slows the GI tract and Harper already has a chronic slow moving GI tract. However, I actually found some baby asprin! Now... how much to give him? He's 5 pounds...


----------



## cheryl (Nov 8, 2006)

Ohh that's right i wasn't thinking,then the metacam would be no good,because you don't want him to get any other problems, i'm not sure on how much baby asprin to give though,i have only seen replys on to give a little bit, but i'm not exactly sure though

maybe someone could give you the exact dose on how much to give



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2006)

Aspirin would also make me nervous bc it is a blood thinner.

Im sure he is in pain, but is he showing signs, like not eating/pooping? I think maybe bc of the possible complications with GI they wouldnt want to put him on pain meds unless its absolutely necessary..

Heres the medirabbit link though that tells drug calculations:http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Analgesics/safe_analgesics.htmIf I were you, I think I would wait and see if he is absolutely in pain,before giving the meds, because of how it could further complicate things..Or wait until morning when you can contact your vet.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 9, 2006)

I've been told not to use aspirin after surgery because it's a blood thinner. It might prevent him from clotting properly.

I'd listen to the vet. In the morning, call and ask about injectable pain meds like ketoprofen that are usually used during and after surgery.


----------

